# Tolerance to Lyrica builds quickly



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

So I have been taking Lyrica for a month and a half now, I take 200mg in the morning as thats the part of the day i need it most. 200mg is now starting to not work as well as it did, So I could just keep raising the dose. But my question is.. Are there any drugs to keep tolerance down? I thought Opiates have THC so lyrica must have something.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

i don't think its possible to take it everyday without becoming tolerant. i've had to come to terms with this as lyrica is like a miracle drug for me. i only take it about 2 or 3 times per week now.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Lyrica and neurontin do not interact with much so it's hard to impact them by taking anything on top of it. I do not find the effect cumulative with anything else unlike my other meds which all interact to boost each other. You can go higher than 200mg though. Some people take that 3 times daily. I think I took 400mg but I found it had no improvements over taking neurontin while neurontin is dirt cheap in comparison so I switched back. I can't take it off and on. Just playing with my dose too much makes my mood very unstable.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I haven't found Lyrica to really do much of anything.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr House said:


> I haven't found Lyrica to really do much of anything.


The first couple of times I took it I felt the same, and it actually had negative effects as I felt a bit drunk which was undesirable.

However I now take it once or twice a week (usually just 150mg) and feel pretty nice. The good think is that it lasts all day it seems. It feels like very low dose Phenibut to me which is ideal for a normal day at work.

I generally need my GABA levels boosted to make me feel good so Phenibut/Picamilon/Pregabalin are 3 of my weekly rotating regime meds/supps.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I take lyrica too and it definately causes rapid tolerance. 

I think perhaps the standard dose should be gradually raised to something at least 500mg per day. 

I take 150mg per day for nerve pain, but it also helps quite a bit with anxiety.

At first it buzzes you and you have no anxiety, then tolerance sets in within days. 

The trick is to take less on some days and more on others for anxiety relief. It is considered addictive by the government. It makes me feel sad when I dont take it, so I take at least 50mg per day.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Himi Jendrix said:


> I take lyrica too and it definately causes rapid tolerance.
> 
> I think perhaps the standard dose should be gradually raised to something at least 500mg per day.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I do that too, If I can extend this treatment as long as possible before the dose gets too high.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Tolerance built rapidly on it with myself. It's a good idea to stager the days you take it. Or take a break and maybe try gabapentin which I never tried. Gabapentin builds tolerance pretty rapidly to at least in my case.


----------



## Grover (Dec 16, 2011)

*best pills for me*

I have been on Lyrica for about 5 years now, best drug I have ever had I get charlie horse pains every day. These nerve pills take away about 60% of that Nerve damage pain away. I shattered my back six years ago I have other pains too. Lyrica does nothing for my other pains. ( the pain pills are supposed to.... but dont!!) It mainly works only on nerve pain pain for me, if your looking for any other types of relief, from my prospective, this wont help but if you have nerve damage I know these will work.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Grover said:


> I have been on Lyrica for about 5 years now, best drug I have ever had I get charlie horse pains every day. These nerve pills take away about 60% of that Nerve damage pain away. I shattered my back six years ago I have other pains too. Lyrica does nothing for my other pains. ( the pain pills are supposed to.... but dont!!) It mainly works only on nerve pain pain for me, if your looking for any other types of relief, from my prospective, this wont help but if you have nerve damage I know these will work.


I have some nerve damage to my spine, also some dental pain. It takes that right away, but I still feel alot of pain in my knees and back. I use opiates/opioids for the pain lyrica doesnt take away, those combined with lyrica is a great pain killer combo. Lyrica potentiates opiates/opioids to some extent, its been very effective for my pain issues.


----------



## Destiny Love 86 (Dec 1, 2011)

*lyrica*

I took it for a month and it didn't mix well with me.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Pregabalin and gabapentin both work on voltage sensitive calcium channels. They are a class of anticonvulsants known as alpha-2 delta ligands. They are known to bind to certain presynaptic voltage channels and can block excessive activation of neurons (glutamate) into the amygdala. Therefore causing less anxiety due the reduced excitatory transmitters. It has no direct effect on GABA receptors.

An interesting mechanism of the alpha 2 delta ligands is that they appear to selectively block channels where there is excessive neuron activity. This class of drugs is also used for neuropathic pain and fibromayalgia.

Tolerance seems to develop pretty fast on these medications. It's a good idea to use them 3x a week for SAD or take a "week long vacation" from them. Also, playing with your dose might help. If your up to 600mgs drop down to 300 or less for a week or so!

Here's a link that has a lot of info. on what this class of meds. really do!

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1....455003.x/full
__________________
The art of progress is to preserve order amid change and to preserve change amid order.


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

My issue with Gabapentin and Lyrica is how stupid they make me. I was going to class doing fine, following along, start taking Gabapentin, and BAM! It's like I turned into a moron over night. Now granted, I was a very happy moron, but still. Right now I'm trying to quit taking Lyrica. I wish I could find the studies, but I read at least two that showed Lyrica had a kind of bell shaped response curve where 300-450 is the sweet spot.

Also, there was recent research done about how these meds help with seizures, and it turns out they prevent new neurons from forming. The doctor who was writing the paper had the balls to say something like "As long as an adult is taking them forming new neurons aren't that important. They just help for MEMORIES."


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I got tolerant to pregabalin's ability to do jack **** in no time.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I have taken Lyrica 225mg. 2x daily for anxiety for some time now. I agree that tolerance builds quickly. As is often the case when you have been taking something for a while, it is hard to tell if it is helping. I recently decided to stop taking the Lyrica and switch to Baclofen. Unfortunately after stopping the Lyrica I found myself being "on edge" and having sort of "frayed nerves". Not sure if this is a "re-bound" effect from stopping the med that will go away. It causes weight gain which can be a problem. I am toying with the idea of only taking it on an "as needed" basis as I think that the results might be better with respect to anxiety.

On a side note, I do think it enhances the effects of Phoenibut (FWIW).


----------

